# Anyone Used these for fun/training?



## Cryozombie (Feb 2, 2005)

Some Friends of mine told me about these, they were considering purchasing some airsoft rifles and doing simulated combat with them, then they thought paintball, when they found these...

http://rap4.com/os/default.php/cPath/21_158_82

 Cartrige based, clip fed paintball guns for simulated combat... 

 I watched the video on the site of the guns maintenence and use, and I am almost sold on this being a much more realistic combat simulation , since the "paintball guns" function much more like a real weapon.  

 But at the cost, Im curious if anyone has any experience with them, good or bad?


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 2, 2005)

It looks like they'd work, but I've never experienced them...

Paul


----------



## ShadowKnight (Feb 2, 2005)

Wow that stuff is really cool. Seems pretty realistic to me. Ive recently gotten into the more realistic/scenario aspects of paintball and airsoft. 

 If you have an understanding of this stuff, it allows you to appreciate more the kinds of things our troops are doing day in and day out.


----------

